# Liners for the wooster big ben tray



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Please excuse me if this topic has already been discussed. I’m in the process of switching to a 14” roller and am looking for a tray to use with tray liners. I’m not a fan of buckets for many reasons but I won’t get into that. As I’m sure most of you know, there are no liners on the market that fit the Wooster big ben tray. I am thinking of getting a 24” roll of heavy duty aluminum foil to line the tray and act as a tray liner. Has anyone tried this and if so, what was your experience with it?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, one of our members, Salmangeri makes those. You are not able to Private Message him until you have 15 posts, here is his website.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

RCP said:


> Welcome to the forum, one of our members, Salmangeri makes those. You are not able to Private Message him until you have 15 posts, here is his website.


Those are bucket liners NOT tray liners.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Westview said:


> Please excuse me if this topic has already been discussed. I’m in the process of switching to a 14” roller and am looking for a tray to use with tray liners. I’m not a fan of buckets for many reasons but I won’t get into that. As I’m sure most of you know, there are no liners on the market that fit the Wooster big ben tray. I am thinking of getting a 24” roll of heavy duty aluminum foil to line the tray and act as a tray liner. Has anyone tried this and if so, what was your experience with it?


I buy plastic liners for a wide Wooster tray...Not sure if it is a big ben but I use it with my 14" Wooster cage...I'm in Canada.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Those are bucket liners NOT tray liners.


You are absolutely right Josey, thanks, I just read it wrong.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> I buy plastic liners for a wide Wooster tray...Not sure if it is a big ben but I use it with my 14" Wooster cage...I'm in Canada.


Really? I've looked everywhere for something like that. Where do you buy them from? I even looked on the wooster website.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Westview said:


> Really? I've looked everywhere for something like that. Where do you buy them from? I even looked on the wooster website.


Cloverdale Paint...


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried using heavey duty tin foil? I'm going to give it a go. It seems like it would work and and I can't think of any potential issues at the moment. Talk about a money saver...tray liners are $2 a pop!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Westview said:


> Has anyone tried using heavey duty tin foil? I'm going to give it a go. It seems like it would work and and I can't think of any potential issues at the moment. Talk about a money saver...tray liners are $2 a pop!


You could have issues with the paint drying on the tinfoil and transfering onto the sleeve during the day...You can find tinfoil that wide?

Also tray liners can be used over and over again...Just let them dry out like you do with a tray...I've used the same one for a month.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> Cloverdale Paint...


 Thanks. I just took a look at their website. Unfortunately they don't have any stores near me as I am in Ontario. I may give them a call and see if they can send me some. Thanks.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> You could have issues with the paint drying on the tinfoil and transfering onto the sleeve during the day...You can find tinfoil that wide?
> 
> Also tray liners can be used over and over again...Just let them dry out like you do with a tray...I've used the same one for a month.


 Good point. Which cloverdale store do you get them from? Do you have the phone number?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Westview said:


> Good point. Which cloverdale store do you get them from? Do you have the phone number?


PM me when you have enough posts...or use google..They have all the stores listed online including phone numbers.

I just looked and they are manufacutred by NOIR here in Canada...My bad they are not Wooster trays..

Here's some for sale on ebay.

Also ANY paint store that sells NOUR products should be able to order them for you..Try General Paint or ICI Paint...The model # is included in the ebay auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TL850-Nour-23-Paint-Tray-Liner-PET-Plastic-Lot-5-/130538970098

Home hardware also carries them.

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...NT-TRAY-23/_/N-ntlqyZ2ppx/Ne-ntc74/R-I1656051


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> PM me when you have enough posts...or use google..They have all the stores listed online including phone numbers.
> 
> I just looked and they are manufacutred by NOIR here in Canada...My bad they are not Wooster trays..
> 
> ...


This is great!! I'm going to order some from home hardware! Thanks so much. 

PS I tried to PM you but couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Westview said:


> Please excuse me if this topic has already been discussed. I’m in the process of switching to a 14” roller and am looking for a tray to use with tray liners. I’m not a fan of buckets for many reasons but I won’t get into that. As I’m sure most of you know, there are no liners on the market that fit the Wooster big ben tray. I am thinking of getting a 24” roll of heavy duty aluminum foil to line the tray and act as a tray liner. Has anyone tried this and if so, what was your experience with it?


I use kitchen garbage bags in my Big Ben tray. Open bag, insert tray and position, add paint and go. When done just roll it inside out and use to put tape and other trash in. Works great for me.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I am in the process of developing the liners that fit the Big Ben paint roller trays.
I hope also to put out the liners for the Wooster Speed Bucket this summer....

Curious to know what everyone's take on the trays over the Wooster buckets are....or visa versa.......we have been using the buckets for over fifteen years and so we are quite use to them......I did notice in field testing the Big Ben tray that the grid pattern is a little deeper and loads the roller faster.....

We primary use the speed bucket to roll primer on small drywall patches and on the exterior we use it to roll and tip lap siding.....I suppose there are many other uses for the speed bucket as well....:thumbsup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

oldpaintdoc said:


> I use kitchen garbage bags in my Big Ben tray. Open bag, insert tray and position, add paint and go. When done just roll it inside out and use to put tape and other trash in. Works great for me.


LOL....when I brought up the garbage bag tray liner fix I was pummeled for it by many on here because it was sooooooooooo unprofessional looking . I guess to each his own...we have used the bags for 25 years .:thumbsup:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> LOL....when I brought up the garbage bag tray liner fix I was pummeled for it by many on here because it was sooooooooooo unprofessional looking . I guess to each his own...we have used the bags for 25 years .:thumbsup:


I find the bags don't stick well to the tray and they end up ripping. Maybe you are doing something differnt then me.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

We take 3m 72" plastic and line the bucket, we first fill the lined bucket with paint, then tape it to the lid. If you tape it first there might be some uneven spots.we do the same with paint buckets.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We own more than one paint bucket to roll out of. It really increases our overhead but it is well worth it.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Westview said:


> I find the bags don't stick well to the tray and they end up ripping. Maybe you are doing something differnt then me.


 Try dabbing the tray first with wet paint in 4-5 spots and a couple of spots along the inside sides before pulling the bag over the tray...and I also tape the ears on the front back under and I also tape the bag around the legs...actually I pull the legs thru the bag on the tray underside and snap a piece of tape on it to keep it from bunching up into the tray . Sounds like a lot of work...but takes about a minute and another minute to remove when done . 

I also do see a lot of upside to tray liners...but they are expensive IMO and wasteful unless as someone said "you could just keep using them over ". Anytime I tried using them over I always found that the previous paint would not stick securely enough and when you added the new paint the old stuff broke off into it in places and created havoc .


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I had no idea there was such a problem getting liners for Big Ben trays. I see them all the time for 250-3 bucks. In December 2011 there was a week or two where they were scarce because of a distribution issue, according to a paint store owner. Since then, they have been available at the 3 places I go on a regular basis.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Kd I would like to check out those liners for the Big Ben tray....please send me the contacts where I can get them through.....thanks!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The painters plastic in the 18" bucket works great. When you're done you can pick it up and squeeze out the paint like a frosting tube.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Glad Press 'N" Seal works like a charm. There is a learning curve to applying it to the tray but it is worth the effort. It works out to about .25 cents per liner as one roll can line about 15 trays. 

My supplier also carries the disposable liners for about 3 bucks each. After using the liners we brush out the paint, let it dry and use them again. We have one that weighs about ten pounds since we've used it about 50 times.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

gabe said:


> We take 3m 72" plastic and line the bucket, we first fill the lined bucket with paint, then tape it to the lid. If you tape it first there might be some uneven spots.we do the same with paint buckets.


This is the same method I learned from a crew of Brazilians I worked with in 08 when the economy was totally sunk. I was impressed. When your done you pull it out and poke a hole to squeeze out the left. Worked pisser


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Kd or bighead........can you please post the contact information where you buy the disposable liners for the big ben trays........thanks!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Sal, sorry to take so long to reply, Emery Waterhouse in Portland, Maine is the supplier for many paint stores in New England. I spoke with my main paint store today, they have stacks of liners from EW. The website for Emery Waterhouse is down for repairs as of this am, but the number is 800-283-0236.
One other distributor is called Lancaster, who were previously known as 5 Star. They are an old painting supply company out of SC.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

www.[B]koopmanlumber[/B].com/


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys.....still working on developing the Big Ben tray liners.......very close....hope to have them out in about two months or less......:thumbsup:


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

salmangeri said:


> I am in the process of developing the liners that fit the Big Ben paint roller trays.
> I hope also to put out the liners for the Wooster Speed Bucket this summer....
> 
> Curious to know what everyone's take on the trays over the Wooster buckets are....or visa versa.......we have been using the buckets for over fifteen years and so we are quite use to them......I did notice in field testing the Big Ben tray that the grid pattern is a little deeper and loads the roller faster.....
> ...


We use the wooster buckets with your bags but would LOVE to use a liner instead. Let us know if you need someone for field testing. ;-)


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Shrink Wrap:whistling2:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Final Touch.....are you looking for a hard liner for the Wooster WideBoy buckets as opposed to a bag liner?


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

salmangeri said:


> Final Touch.....are you looking for a hard liner for the Wooster WideBoy buckets as opposed to a bag liner?


Yep. I like your bags but if i had a choice, a hard liner would be prefered


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

a hard liner would work great for me ...


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

I use plastic. Its always in the Gangbox and handy. 
Just cut off a strip and pour some paint in, then tape the edges of the plastic to the outside of the pot. at the end of the day you can break the tape and lift the bag out. Cut a hole in it and drain the paint back into your jug. Keeps everything nice and clean. I have been doing this with an 18" in the Big Ben bucket for a while. Works great!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Big Hoss said:


> I use plastic. Its always in the Gangbox and handy.
> Just cut off a strip and pour some paint in, then tape the edges of the plastic to the outside of the pot. at the end of the day you can break the tape and lift the bag out. Cut a hole in it and drain the paint back into your jug. Keeps everything nice and clean. I have been doing this with an 18" in the Big Ben bucket for a while. Works great!!


Us too. And the Polar Bear nap washes out quickly.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Us too. And the Polar Bear nap washes out quickly.


I wrap the naps in plastic also. Kepps em fresh for the next day. The 18's are to big to fit in a bucket, and messy to leave in the tray, so wrapping them is the way to go. the 9's I just tap off the frame into the bucket of paint at the end of the day.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

For wrapping 9" naps or smaller I use the thin plastic bags that you get when you buy produce at Wal-Mart. I got lucky one day and was working for a lady who owned a candy store in town. She had a huge roll of them and I asked her where she got them. She said they were some bags they bought and didn't like for the store and said I could have them. The roll should last me about 2 years, but I love them because they allow you to push the air out of them so easy and then I just wrap the end around the metal and tape it off.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Liners for Big Ben Tray and Wooster Speed Bucket are in...:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

salmangeri said:


> Liners for Big Ben Tray and Wooster Speed Bucket are in...:thumbsup:


Why don't you make a liner for the wide boy bucket out of hard plastic like the one you use on the tray.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Why don't you make a liner for the wide boy bucket out of hard plastic like the one you use on the tray.


Cause it would be crazy expensive...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

finaltouch0 said:


> Cause it would be crazy expensive...


I don't think so. I use the Handy pail bucket and the liners are less than $1


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

salmangeri said:


> Liners for Big Ben Tray and Wooster Speed Bucket are in...:thumbsup:


These aren't hard liners, correct? I just clicked on your site - the ones on the front page?


----------



## IrwinPride (Aug 28, 2012)

gabe said:


> We take 3m 72" plastic and line the bucket, we first fill the lined bucket with paint, then tape it to the lid. If you tape it first there might be some uneven spots.we do the same with paint buckets.



That's exactly what we do. When not rolling out of it for a few (lunch) we use that same 3m Film and put a layer on the top so it don't dry out or leave boogers.

When finished we pull the bag out slice the bottom and pour the paint into a clean 5 with a strainer.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Rent as Final Touch pointed out a hard liner for the wide boy would be too expensive. Our liners function like a hard liner at half the cost. 

Wood the Big Ben liners are made of 1.4 mil plastic.

As a paint company we developed the liner system to cut down on clean up time.
We actually use the liners on a daily basis......:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

salmangeri said:


> Rent as Final Touch pointed out a hard liner for the wide boy would be too expensive.


I really doubt it. I use the Handy Ladder Pail Bucket and the liners are 2 for $5. they are very easy to clean.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ordered the liners for the ben trays.... 
I will try them out next week when they arrive.
Then I will share some actual feedback.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Matt....for best results follow the picture loading instructions on the packaging.....:thumbsup:


----------

